# Software > Linux >  Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn

## erasmospunk

Βγήκε! Κατεβάστε το!

http://www.leechers.awmn/details.php?id=8673&hit=1

----------


## erasmospunk

Ανέβηκε το leechers

 ::

----------


## Cha0s

Το έβαλα να κατεβαίνει αλλά δεν συνδέεται στον μοναδικό seeder..εσένα  ::  

Είμαστε και 2 hops άσχετα αν πάμε από αλλού  ::  



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute router.erasma.awmn
traceroute to router.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.502 ms  0.389 ms  0.384 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.ice-gl.awmn (10.26.35.198)  1.399 ms  1.587 ms  1.822 ms
 3  gw-ice-gl.soumou.awmn (10.27.245.253)  3.009 ms  2.656 ms  2.381 ms
 4  gw-soumou-ice.awmn (10.27.245.250)  2.769 ms  3.036 ms  13.901 ms
 5  gw-ice.styx.awmn (10.25.177.105)  4.454 ms  5.090 ms  4.221 ms
 6  router.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.1)  5.270 ms  5.011 ms  4.934 ms
```

----------


## erasmospunk

Αφού τα έχετε κάνει π....α με τον JR  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

Σε λίγο έρχεται και η 64-bit έκδοση  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

κατεβαστε και κανα mandriva δωστε λιγο χωρο και σε αυτα!

----------


## Cha0s

> Αφού τα έχετε κάνει π....α με τον JR


Τα παράπονα σου στον mike που θέλει να παίζει unreal  ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Είναι final ? Or beta ?

----------


## sokratisg

Έχω κατεβάσει x64 και x86 εκδόσεις για desktop και server.

Όλα στο Leechers και στο ftp://ftp.sokratisg.awmn/Linux/ubuntu/

----------


## Cha0s

> Ανέβηκε το leechers


Τι torrent είναι αυτό;

Το κατέβασε από σένα το utorrent αλλά τώρα κάνει Upload σε περίπου 4500αριά peers (καλά δεν συνδέεται σε όλα εννοείται  ::  ) ΟΛΑ από το internet  ::  

Και δεν το πιάνει και το firewall για κάποιο κουλό λόγο (κανονικά κόβω όλα τα p2p).

Προς το παρόν εγώ το έκανα stop γιατί μου έχει ξεσκίσει την dsl...

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από erasmospunk
> 
> Ανέβηκε το leechers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τι torrent είναι αυτό;
> 
> ...


Βγάλε το dht από το utorrent.

----------


## Cha0s

Ρόμπα έγινα!  ::   ::  

Τόσο απλό ήταν;  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Ρόμπα έγινα!   
> 
> Τόσο απλό ήταν;


το πολύ click click -> next next έχει και τα μειονεκτήματά του  :: 
από δω και πέρα μόνο rtorrent  ::   ::

----------


## VFXCode

Repositories αμα δεν φτιαξεται + το wiki.linux.awmn ασπρη μερα δεν θα δειτε!!!!!  ::  

Αντε μην χαζευετε .... ολη μερα τα ξυνετε... !!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
     1208109 100%   46.26kB/s    0:00:25  (4, 32.5% of 151455)
```

που θα πάει θα τελειώσει το mirror του fedora repository  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> ```
>      1208109 100%   46.26kB/s    0:00:25  (4, 32.5% of 151455)
> ```
> 
> που θα πάει θα τελειώσει το mirror του *fedora repository*


Ποιο fedora.... ubuntu εδω!!!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

μόλις τελείωσα με dist-upgrade απο edgy σε feisty!!
όλα πήγαν supper!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

να ενημερώσω ότι το repository του κόμβου έχουν και feisty
όπου από εκεί έγινε το dist-upgrade!!!

more info
http://www.slapper.awmn/?Services:Ubuntu_repository

----------


## VFXCode

> μόλις τελείωσα με dist-upgrade απο edgy σε feisty!!
> όλα πήγαν supper!!!!    
> 
> να ενημερώσω ότι το repository του κόμβου έχουν και feisty
> όπου από εκεί έγινε το dist-upgrade!!!
> 
> more info
> http://www.slapper.awmn/?Services:Ubuntu_repository



Μπραβο μαν!!!  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε!

Επειδή το είχα σκίσει λίγο το edgy με τα extra repositories (και ήταν και απο dapper update που ήταν ήδη σκισμένο) κατέβασα το Kubuntu Feisty 64 DVD και έκανα ένα installation from scratch...

Μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά 1000% ότι απο εποχής hoary που έχω kubuntu αυτό το feisty είναι με διαφορά πολύ πιο γρήγορο απο όλα τα προηγούμενα!!!
Και σε χρόνο εκίνησης αλλά και εκτέλεσης προγραμμάτων!
Κάποια πράγματα που έκαναν χρόνια (που λέει ο λόγος  ::  ) να ανοίξουν τώρα ανοίγουν σε χρόνο dt και τρέχουν και πιο γρήγορα!!
Ίσως τελικά τα πολλά 64bit optimizations που αναφέρουν στα release highlights να κάνουν πολύ σημαντική δουλειά  :: 

Μπράβο στα ubuntικά τα παλικάρια!  ::

----------


## socrates

> μόλις τελείωσα με dist-upgrade απο edgy σε feisty!!
> όλα πήγαν supper!!!!    
> 
> να ενημερώσω ότι το repository του κόμβου έχουν και feisty
> όπου από εκεί έγινε το dist-upgrade!!!
> 
> more info
> http://www.slapper.awmn/?Services:Ubuntu_repository


Tnx! To upgrade τελείωσε σε χρόνους awmn και έχει περαστεί το repository σου στο sources.list

----------


## slapper

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από slapper
> 
> μόλις τελείωσα με dist-upgrade απο edgy σε feisty!!
> όλα πήγαν supper!!!!    
> 
> να ενημερώσω ότι το repository του κόμβου έχουν και feisty
> όπου από εκεί έγινε το dist-upgrade!!!
> 
> more info
> ...


Τίποτες!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Καλά updates!!!

----------


## vmanolis

> Tnx! To upgrade τελείωσε σε χρόνους awmn και έχει περαστεί το repository σου στο sources.list


Πως γίνεται το upgrade ;  ::   ::   ::  

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30462

----------


## slapper

δες εδώ: 

http://www.slapper.awmn/?Services:Ubuntu_repository

αφού βάλεις τα σωστά ανάλογα τι αρχιτεκτονική έχεις θα βάλεις σχόλια στα
παλιά repository που έχεις.
Οπότε μετά θα τρέξεις :


```
sudo apt-get update
```

και μετά 


```
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

και λογικά θα σου εμφανίσει τα πακέτα που πρέπει να κάνεις download για να πας το ubuntu σου από την edgy στην feisty έκδοση¨..
πατάς yes και είσαι έτοιμος!!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Tnx! To upgrade τελείωσε σε χρόνους awmn και έχει περαστεί το repository σου στο sources.list
> 
> 
> Πως γίνεται το upgrade ;    
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30462


Upgrade guide  ::  

http://www.ubuntu.awmn/index.php?q=node/16
ή http://ubuntu.nettraptor.awmn/index.php?q=node/16

----------


## vmanolis

Ευχαριστώ. Πάω να τα δοκιμάσω. (από Ubuntu γράφω άλλωστε).  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μέχρι τώρα πάει καλά το upgrade.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Κάποια @@ριά μάλλον έκανα και δεν ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση σε 7.04.  ::  
Από τα πακέτα, για να κάνω την αναβάθμιση, ποια βάζω στα repositories;  ::  
Αυτά του 6.10 που ήδη έχω ή του 7.04 που θέλω να πάω;  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> Κάποια @@ριά μάλλον έκανα και δεν ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση σε 7.04.  
> Από τα πακέτα, για να κάνω την αναβάθμιση, ποια βάζω στα repositories;  
> Αυτά του 6.10 που ήδη έχω ή του 7.04 που θέλω να πάω;


Προφανως!!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Κάποια @@ριά μάλλον έκανα και δεν ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση σε 7.04.  
> Από τα πακέτα, για να κάνω την αναβάθμιση, ποια βάζω στα repositories;  
> Αυτά του 6.10 που ήδη έχω ή του 7.04 που θέλω να πάω; 
> 
> 
> Προφανως!!


Το προφανώς να υποθέσω ότι πάει στα repositories του 7.04 . Σωστά ;  ::  
Άσχετο: Αυτό το wallpaper του Ubuntu με τα τρία ολοστρόγγυλα γυναικεία πανέμορφα "οπίσθια", που υπάρχει διαθέσιμο;  ::

----------


## nOiz

> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
> Adobe Flash Player installer.


Μας πακέτωσε η Adobe  :: 

τους την έσκασα όμως!!!

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727

 ::   ::

----------


## slapper

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> ...



http://gallery.slapper.awmn/main.php?g2_itemId=687

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Αυτά είναι τέσσερα και ένα στη μέση πέντε  :: 
Δεν είναι το official λογότυπο του ubuntu  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> Το προφανώς να υποθέσω ότι πάει στα repositories του 7.04 . Σωστά ;


Ναι βρε!!!

----------


## sokratisg

> Αυτά είναι τέσσερα και ένα στη μέση πέντε 
> Δεν είναι το official λογότυπο του ubuntu


Εσύ θα εννοείς αυτό τότε.  ::   ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από CyberAngel
> 
> Αυτά είναι τέσσερα και ένα στη μέση πέντε 
> Δεν είναι το official λογότυπο του ubuntu 
> 
> 
> Εσύ θα εννοείς αυτό τότε.


Αυτό είναι official  :: 
Σωστός  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Πρώτος....  ::  
Μπορώ να το έχω σε "καλή" ανάλυση παρακαλώ;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> [email protected]:~$ sudo lsb_release -a
> No LSB modules are available.
> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
> Description: Ubuntu 7.04
> Release: 7.04
> Codename: feisty
> [email protected]:~$


Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά.
Πάντως, όταν ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμιση και ξαναέβγαλε _[email protected]:~$_ δεν λειτουργούσε ούτε άνοιγε τίποτα.
Χρειάστηκε OFF-ON για να κάνει επανεκκίνηση.  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> [email protected]:~$ sudo lsb_release -a
> No LSB modules are available.
> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
> Description: Ubuntu 7.04
> Release: 7.04
> Codename: feisty
> [email protected]:~$
> 
> 
> ...


Λογικο μου κανει αν και το Debian δεν ηθελε τετοια.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από CyberAngel
> 
> Αυτά είναι τέσσερα και ένα στη μέση πέντε 
> Δεν είναι το official λογότυπο του ubuntu 
> 
> 
> Εσύ θα εννοείς αυτό τότε.


Μπράβο πρόοδος εις το λογισμικόν  ::   :: 

Στο θέμα τώρα, μετά τη αναβάθμιση σε feisty, χωρίς να μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά τι φταίει:
1. update phpmyadmin. Το security άλλαξε, οπότε login μπορεί να γίνει μόνο local http://localhost/phpmyadmin.
Μετά απο επισταμένη έρευνα στον κώδικα, δεν εντοπίστηκε κάτι ιδιαίτερο (πες στην PHP ακόμα την ψάχνω ...  ::  ). Τελικά το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε στο /usr/share/phpmyadmin/.htaccess μόλις το έβγαλα το remote login δούλεψε (δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη με τον κώδικα εκεί)
2. VNC viewer 4, και ότι άλλο δοκίμασα έχει πρόβλημα, δείτε εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30625

*Edit:* Μόλις άλλαξα ψαράκι. Επιστημονικό συμπέρασμα: Χτυπάτε στο πόδι, μένετε στο σπίτι 20 μέρες, με το πόδι φιγούρα ...  ::

----------


## Kenshin

Hello και απο εμένα.

To Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn έγινε το 1ο linux distro που αποφάσισα να εγκαταστίσω μόνιμα στο desktop pc μου. Εγκαταστάθικε πανέυκολα. Μέσα σε 3 μερούλες μπορώ να πώ οτι κάνω σχεδόν τα πάντα σε σχέση με αυτά που κάνω και στα windows... απλώς γίνονται πιο γρίγορα και πιο μουράτα (beryl  :: ). Δεν έχω εμπειρία απο ubuntu < 6.10 για να συγκρίνω. Αλλά είμαι υπερβολικά ικανοποιημένος απο το 7.04. Εύγε!

Το μόνο που δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να κάνω παρόλο που έχω φάει κάμποσες ώρες στο google, είναι να μπορέσει οποιοςδήποτε video player να εμφανίσει σωστά τα ελληνικά .srt (υπότιτλους δηλαδή). Ξέρω οτι το problem έχει να κάνει με το encoding ... αλλά στον totem player πχ στις ρυθμίσεις για subtitles έχει επιλογή και για iso 8859-7 και για windows-1253 δε θα έπρεπε να βλέπω φώς στο τούνελ; Μήπως δεν έχω τα κατάληλα fonts (κατι sans έχω)... αλλά με αυτά τα fonts διαβάζω greek σε mozila πχ. Anyways αν ξέρει κανείς την λύση για αυτό το θέμα ας ρίξει κανα hint... κατα τα άλλα ubuntu is here to stay  :: 

PS Έχει δοκιμάσει κανέις το linuxMCE σε ubuntu 7.04 ?

Edit: ok βρήκα λύση και για subs τελικά thanx to Belibem  ::  

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... +subtitles

----------


## loipon123

Κατέβασα και δοκίμασα και εγώ το Kubuntu 7.04, μιας και από το διάβασμα που έριξα είδα ότι το KDE είχε καλύτερα προγραμματάκια. Έχω ένα laptop Amilo M3438G και η κατάσταση έγινε ως εξής:

1. Αφού έκανα μια προσπάθεια να φτιάξω μόνος μου τα partitions αποφάσισα να το αφήσω να διαμορφώσει μόνο του τον δεύτερο σκληρό που έχει πάνω το μηχάνημα. Η εγκατάσταση γρήγορη και χωρίς προβλήματα, αλλά γιατί αυτό το εργαλείο του partition δεν είναι λίγο πιο βολικό; Παράδειγμα: Πόσο συνολικό χώρο θέλετε να διαθέσετε στην διανομή; Βάζεις το νουμεράκι. Δεύτερο βήμα: Συστήνουμε τόσο swap / root συμφωνείτε; (νομίζω το μέγεθος βασίζεται στην ram του συστήματος) κτλ... 

2. Μετά την εγκατάσταση δεν έπαιζε ο ήχος, το modem (sagem 800) και δεν μπορούσε το σύστημα να αναπαράγει mp3. To modem σίγουρα ήταν η μεγάλη πρόκληση... Αλλά για καλή μου τύχη το cd της otenet είχε οδηγίες μέσα! Δυστυχώς ήταν παλιές αλλά κατάφερα να τις προσαρμόσω στο kubuntu. Επίσης κοίταξα εδώ και εδώ. Δυστυχώς το modem ΔΕΝ μπόρεσα να το εγκαταστήσω και μάλιστα αν το έχω πάνω κολλάει ο Η/Υ κατά την εκκίνηση (διαρκές reboot του driver?). Ένας φίλος γνώστης που ήρθε μάλλον τα έκανε χειρότερα  :: 

3. To Beryl μπήκε πανεύκολα και δεν παρουσιάζει το παραμικρό κόλλημα. Δυστυχώς οι ελεύθερες (3) μέρες πέρασαν και μάλλον δεν θα μπορέσω να ασχοληθώ πολύ περαιτέρω... 

Τα τελικά μου συμπεράσματα είναι ότι αν έχετε περιφερειακά που δουλεύουν εγγυημένα με kubuntu, βάλτε το, είναι γρήγορο και πολύ βολικό. Αν δεν δουλεύουν όλα από την αρχή, εξαρτάται από την διάθεσή σας  ::  

Φιλικά

----------


## vmanolis

Επειδή ξανα-έβαλα το Ubuntu στον φορητό μου, μετά την αναβάθμιση από 6.10 σε 7.04, κάθε φορά που εκκινεί μου βγάζει το παρακάτω μήνυμα.
Υπόψην, μετά την αναβάθμιση, τόσο με *sudo apt-get -f install* και *sudo dpkg --configure -a*, όσο και με *sudo lsb_release -a* δεν έδειξε κάτι διαφορετικό από ότι πρέπει.
Έχετε κάποια ιδέα τι πρέπει να κάνω, γιατί δεν μπορώ να το βλέπω κάθε φορά που εκκινεί;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Κανείς;  ::   ::  
Επίσης, όταν περνάω κάποια πακέτα μέσω κονσόλας μου βγάζει την ένδειξη ότι το dpkg έχει πρόβλημα και να τρέξω το "dpkg --configure -a".
Το κάνω, αλλά κάθε φορά θέλει το ίδιο.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά η αναβάθμιση από 6.10 σε 7.04 μόνο προβλήματα μου έφερε.  ::  
Έτσι ξαναπέρασα την 6.10 και ησύχασα.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Επειδή... "δεν κάθομαι στα αυγά μου" (όπως λέει ο λαός), είπα να δοκιμάσω την edubuntu 7.04 την οποία πρόσφατα πέρασα στον desktop μου.
Δεν μου έκανε τα προβλήματα με τον Network manager όπως στο ubuntu 7.04 . Όμως, εξακολουθεί το πρόβλημα με την κάρτα γραφικών.  ::  
Ενώ η 6.10 την βλέπει μια χαρά από την αρχή, η 7.04 δεν την βλέπει "καλά", με αποτέλεσμα να μην τραβάει η υπόθεση.  ::  
Από ότι έψαξα στο internet και άλλοι έχουν παρόμοια προβλήματα όταν βάζουν την 7.04, σε σχέση με την 6.10 .  ::  
Πριν βγάλω την edubuntu, έχει κάποιος μια ιδέα για το πως μπορώ "χειροκίνητα" να πω στο edubuntu ποια κάρτα έχω;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά, με ένα περιποιημένο ψάξιμο στο internet, ευρέθει η λύση:

sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Με αυτή την εντολή, βγαίνει ένα απλοϊκό παράθυρο που παραπέμπει σε DOS, όπου επέλεξα ότι η κάρτα είναι ΑΤΙ και έβαλα για διαθέσιμες αναλύσεις μέχρι την πολυπόθητη... 1024x768.  ::  
Επανακκίνηση και... όλα καλά.  ::  
Τέλος καλό, όλο καλό (προς το παρόν).  ::

----------


## yang

Τι κάρτα έχεις;


```
lspci |grep VGA
```

μετά πάς στο /etc/X11/xorg.conf και βάζεις τον driver που θες.




> Section "Device"
> Identifier "NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600]"
> Driver "*nv*"
> EndSection


EDIT ...με πρόλαβες  ::   ::  
Αλλά μίλησες για «χειροκίνητα»  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Απλά "έψαχνα" για κάτι σε στυλ *Device Manager* των Windows, ώστε να "πω" χειροκίνητα στο λειτουργικό ότι ότι έχω την Χ κάρτα. 
Δεν έχω τις γνώσεις (ακόμα) ώστε να επέμβω σε αρχεία τύπου /etc/X11/xorg.conf χωρίς να τα κάνω "σμπαράλια".  ::  
Μαθαίνω πάντως.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Αλήθεια, μια που σχεδόν αντικατέστησα (στον φορητό μου αρχικά) τα *Windows XP* με το "φρέσκο" *Ubuntu* (έστω προς το παρόν *edubuntu*), ποια προγράμματα εμπειρικά αντικαθιστούν τα *winamp* και *PowerDVD* των Windows; (για λήψη από shoutcast server και ταινίες DVD αντίστοιχα)  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Τελικά, με ένα περιποιημένο ψάξιμο στο internet, ευρέθει η λύση:
> 
> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
> 
> Με αυτή την εντολή, βγαίνει ένα απλοϊκό παράθυρο που παραπέμπει σε DOS, όπου επέλεξα ότι η κάρτα είναι ΑΤΙ και έβαλα για διαθέσιμες αναλύσεις μέχρι την πολυπόθητη... 1024x768.  
> Επανακκίνηση και... όλα καλά.  
> Τέλος καλό, όλο καλό (προς το παρόν).


Για να υπάρχει και κάτι ποιο κατανοητό.  ::  
Με την εντολή *sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg*, ακολουθούν τα εξής : (φωτό)

----------


## HakkthanTC

μποει καποιος να μου πει απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος τα βηματα που πρεπει να κανω για να περασω τους drivers NVIDIA στο laptop μου που ειναι 64bit με λεοτουργικο Ubuntu 7.04 με περιβαλλον KDE και με καρτα Nvidia geforce go 7400??
Εχω ακολουθησει ολα τα διαφορα how to αλλα κανενα δεν εχει δουλεψει μεχρι τωρα.!!!!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

κατεβασε το envy θα στα κανει αυτο για σενα

http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html

----------


## halek

να πω και εγώ ένα πρόβλημα που έχω???

από τότε που τα έβαλα μου κρασάρει συνέχεια το μηχάνημα ανά κάποιες ώρες ακανόνιστα... στο /var/log/messages βρίσκω τις άσχημες αυτές στιγμές αυτό το μήνυμα:

*May 29 20:04:46 ubuntu-srv kernel: [ 6894.694090] res 51/40:00:7f:b6:38/40:00:01:00:00/e1 Emask 0x9 (media error)*

με λίγο googling το μόνο που βρήκα είναι ότι και άλλοι έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εμένα...
μήπως έχει κανείς ιδέα τι είναι αυτό και πως αντιμετωπίζεται???
στην χειρότερη, πως μπορώ να καταλάβω σε ποιόν σκληρό αναφέρεται ??? (θεωρώ αυθαίρετα ότι αναφέρεται σε σκληρό...)

σημειωτέον ότι δεν πάντα ακριβώς το ίδιο:

May 29 18:07:20 ubuntu-srv kernel: [ *577.198658*] res 51/*40:00:6a:93:3b*/40:00:01:00:00/e1 Emask 0x9 (media error)

----------


## HakkthanTC

παιδια εκανα μια μαλ...
δεν προσεξα και εγκατεστησα την version tou envy poy einai unstable
και τωρα παω να περασω παω την stable και μου βγαζει οτι εχει περασμενη νεοτερη εκδοση και δεν την εγκαθηστα!
Πως κανω απεγκατασταση τη παλια πρωτα και μετα εγκατασταση τη νεα??

----------


## HakkthanTC

Λοιπον τελικα εκανα unistall tous Nvidia drivers με την unstable εκδοση του envy και μετα τους ξαναπερασα με το automatix και τωρα ειναι μια χαρα ολα

----------


## HakkthanTC

Ρε παιδια θα με τρελανει το pc δεν την γλυτωνω.
Ενω χθες ολα ηταν μια χαρα οπως σας εγραψα σημερα το ανοιγω και η αναλυση 1280χ800 που υπηρχε χθες στο nvidia-settings δεν υπαρχει.
Παταω sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ανοιγει το xorg αλλα εκει φοβαμε να αλλαξω κατι γιατι δεν ειναι ιδιο με αυτο που ηταν στα ubuntu 6.10.
Μπορει παλι καποιος καλος ανθρωπος να βοηθησει??
Να μου πει που ακριβως πρεπει να προσθεσω την αναλυση 1280χ800 σε ποια γραμμη γιατι φοβαμε πως αμα το κανω μονος μου παλι δεν θα τρεχει τιποτα μετα!!!!

----------


## str1der

> Αλήθεια, μια που σχεδόν αντικατέστησα (στον φορητό μου αρχικά) τα *Windows XP* με το "φρέσκο" *Ubuntu* (έστω προς το παρόν *edubuntu*), ποια προγράμματα εμπειρικά αντικαθιστούν τα *winamp* και *PowerDVD* των Windows; (για λήψη από shoutcast server και ταινίες DVD αντίστοιχα)


Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το VLC και για τα δύο πράγματα που ζητάς!

----------


## noisyjohn

Για όσα παλληκάρια εγκαθιστούν ubuntu desktop 7.04 σε laptop με οθόνη 1280X800 και με chipset intel 845G, 855G, 865G, 915G, 915GM, 945G.

$ sudo apt-get install 915resolution

δείτε αυτό
http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-lin ... ution.html

Σε εμένα δουλεύει μια χαρά και με chipset i950

Αν δεν παίξει 
δοκιμάστε και αυτό 

/etc/X11/xorg.conf
Section "monitor"
......
Modeline "[email protected]" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841 -Hsync +Vsync
.....
EndSection

----------


## the_eye

> να πω και εγώ ένα πρόβλημα που έχω???
> 
> από τότε που τα έβαλα μου κρασάρει συνέχεια το μηχάνημα ανά κάποιες ώρες ακανόνιστα... στο /var/log/messages βρίσκω τις άσχημες αυτές στιγμές αυτό το μήνυμα:
> 
> *May 29 20:04:46 ubuntu-srv kernel: [ 6894.694090] res 51/40:00:7f:b6:38/40:00:01:00:00/e1 Emask 0x9 (media error)*
> 
> με λίγο googling το μόνο που βρήκα είναι ότι και άλλοι έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εμένα...
> μήπως έχει κανείς ιδέα τι είναι αυτό και πως αντιμετωπίζεται???
> στην χειρότερη, πως μπορώ να καταλάβω σε ποιόν σκληρό αναφέρεται ??? (θεωρώ αυθαίρετα ότι αναφέρεται σε σκληρό...)
> ...


Μπορεί να είναι και η RAM

Τρέξε memtest για την ram και βρές utilities από την εταιρία που είναι οι δίσκοι σου.

----------


## halek

ευχαριστώ αλλά το βρήκα... έλειπα εκτός αθηνών χωρίς inet και δεν πόσταρα... σκληρός είναι τελικά... φάνηκε εύκολα από το smart... thx anyway...

----------


## ngia

clicking clicking...
γραφικός installer για Debian και 

_Debian as a desktop system
A good alternative to Ubuntu..._
http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/art ... top_system
 :: 

..για κάποιους θεωρείται κατάντια ... για κάποιους πρόοδος .. χωρίς να είναι τίποτα από τα δύο λάθος

----------


## noisyjohn

*Εγκατάσταση dynamic dns client*
μετά την αποτυχημένη προσπάθεiα να δουλέψει το ddclient σε feisty
δοκίμασα το inadyn (η dyndns.com το έχει στη λίστα συμβατότητας)
είναι σε c οπότε δεν απαιτεί πρόσθετα (π.χ. perl)
Δούλεψε άψογα με feisty και ενημερώνει αμέσως την αλλαγή ip

εγκατάσταση inadyn
_φτιάχνουμε πρόχειρα ένα inadyn.conf
sudo nano /etc/inadyn.conf, με:_

```
--username [myusername]
--password [mypassword]
--update_period 60000  ## noisyjohn change this to --update_period_sec 700 www.dyndns.com requires minimum period 10 minutes
--alias myhost.dyndns.org
--background
```

δοκιμή:
sudo /usr/sbin/inadyn

_Για να ξεκινάει στο reboot:_
sudo crontab -e Προσθέτουμε
@reboot /usr/sbin/inadyn
_δοκιμή_
sudo crontab -l
_
Φτιάχνουμε το αρχείο inadyn στο /etc/init.d :_


```
#!/bin/sh
case "$1" in
start)
/usr/sbin/inadyn
;;
stop)
;;
*)
echo @"Usage: $0{start}"
exit 1
esac
exit 0
```

τώρα έχουμε /etc/init.d/inadyn stop και /etc/init.d/inadyn start

Φτιάχνουμε το τελικό /etc/inadyn.conf με check interval 1 λεπτό (60000) και τα site μας σε μία γραμμή (εκτός αν μας αρέσει να βάζουμε σε κάθε γραμμή user, κλπ...


```
--username [USER] --password [PASSWORD] --update_period 60000 --alias [mysite1].dyndns.org  --alias [mysite2].dyndns.org --alias [mysite3].dyndns.org
--background
```

_και στο τέλος_
/etc/init.d/inadyn stop και /etc/init.d/inadyn start
Ετοιμο!

----------

